# Pirlo verso il Sassuolo con la partecipazione della Juve



## admin (27 Maggio 2021)

ANSA: Pirlo potrebbe finire al Sassuolo con la Juve che contribuirebbe a pagare parte dell’ingaggio.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2021)

Che schifo per Dio


----------



## malos (27 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2349630 ha scritto:


> ANSA: Pirlo potrebbe finire al Sassuolo con la Juve che contribuirebbe a pagare parte dell&#8217;ingaggio.



Vabbè senza parole sono incommentabili ormai.


----------



## ILMAGO (27 Maggio 2021)

Se li chiamano Juve B si fa prima.


----------



## Marilson (27 Maggio 2021)

voglio vederli retrocedere


----------



## mark (27 Maggio 2021)

Il bello è che tutte queste porcherie le fanno alla luce del sole. Il calcio italiano è proprio una mafia.


----------



## sacchino (27 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2349630 ha scritto:


> ANSA: Pirlo potrebbe finire al Sassuolo con la Juve che contribuirebbe a pagare parte dell&#8217;ingaggio.



E Squinzi si definiva pure Milanista.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Maggio 2021)

Come detto ieri, alla prima giornata le altre a 0, loro già a 6 punti.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2349630 ha scritto:


> ANSA: Pirlo potrebbe finire al Sassuolo con la Juve che contribuirebbe a pagare parte dell&#8217;ingaggio.



Ma come si fa ad avere un minimo di dignità in questa fogna di paese dove si fanno le cose in modo così platealmente osceno?

Un paese fallito e marcio fino al midollo, la patria della mafia e della delinquenza.


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2349630 ha scritto:


> ANSA: Pirlo potrebbe finire al Sassuolo con la Juve che contribuirebbe a pagare parte dell’ingaggio.



Il ragno Juve ha sei zampe e una è il Sassuolo. Niente di nuovo.


----------



## smallball (27 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2349630 ha scritto:


> ANSA: Pirlo potrebbe finire al Sassuolo con la Juve che contribuirebbe a pagare parte dell&#8217;ingaggio.



Ulteriore tassello per la Juve B


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2349630 ha scritto:


> ANSA: Pirlo potrebbe finire al Sassuolo con la Juve che contribuirebbe a pagare parte dell’ingaggio.



Il sistema non esiste.
Il sassuolo si impegna sempre contro tutti.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2349630 ha scritto:


> ANSA: Pirlo potrebbe finire al Sassuolo con la Juve che contribuirebbe a pagare parte dell&#8217;ingaggio.



quindi le succursali non esistono.


----------



## iceman. (27 Maggio 2021)

Che schifo, speriamo vadano in B molto presto sti qua.


----------



## Mika (27 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2349630 ha scritto:


> ANSA: Pirlo potrebbe finire al Sassuolo con la Juve che contribuirebbe a pagare parte dell&#8217;ingaggio.



Ahahah! Juvensuolo. Ora fanno pure i prestiti degli allenatori.


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Maggio 2021)

Un tempo scrissi quì dentro che i porci torinesi hanno almeno 30 punti gratis in campionato per le varie succursali,e qualcuno mi rise dietro,chissà se le opinioni di chi rideva sono cambiate.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Maggio 2021)

Tra Atalanta e Sassuolo le succursali per eccellenza, nemmeno ci provano a nascondersi


----------



## JoKeR (27 Maggio 2021)

SoloMVB;2349696 ha scritto:


> Un tempo scrissi quì dentro che i porci torinesi hanno almeno 30 punti gratis in campionato per le varie succursali,e qualcuno mi rise dietro,chissà se le opinioni di chi rideva sono cambiate.



Ma valà... è pieno di soloni.

Forse qualcuno si sta svegliando..

Ps: nemmeno Calciopoli esisteva e ovviamente noi eravamo i cattivoni


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Maggio 2021)

JoKeR;2349749 ha scritto:


> Ma valà... è pieno di soloni.
> 
> Forse qualcuno si sta svegliando..
> 
> Ps: nemmeno Calciopoli esisteva e ovviamente noi eravamo i cattivoni



Sai quando si sveglieranno definitivamente?Al prossimo scudetto che ci scipperanno,e occhio che potrebbe già accadere il prossimo anno,perché loro tornano i favoriti pur dovendo ricostruire,noi con i giusti innesti potremmo essere lì con loro.


----------



## JoKeR (27 Maggio 2021)

SoloMVB;2349755 ha scritto:


> Sai quando si sveglieranno definitivamente?Al prossimo scudetto che ci scipperanno,e occhio che potrebbe già accadere il prossimo anno,perché loro tornano i favoriti pur dovendo ricostruire,noi con i giusti innesti potremmo essere lì con loro.



Ci sono persone a cui piace prenderlo .....

Tanto la colpa non è del rigore di Quadrato.. no no...

Lasciamo perdere.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2349630 ha scritto:


> ANSA: Pirlo potrebbe finire al Sassuolo con la Juve che contribuirebbe a pagare parte dell’ingaggio.



Oltre a comprarsi mezza rosa con prestiti, plusvalenze e quant'altro, adesso pure l'allenatore con ingaggio pagato da loro.

Tutto ciò è assurdo e nessuno mette un freno a questo schifo, una vera vergogna.


----------



## Mika (27 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2349631 ha scritto:


> Che schifo per Dio



Ma che ti aspettavi? Gli Agnelli hanno quote di partecipazione nella Mapei che è proprietaria del Sassuolo. Sono pappa e ciccia.


----------



## Jino (27 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2349630 ha scritto:


> ANSA: Pirlo potrebbe finire al Sassuolo con la Juve che contribuirebbe a pagare parte dell’ingaggio.



Inutile interpretare male. Pirlo ha un contratto con la Juve, di certo non gli regala soldi, per accettare la rescissione è evidente che voglia la Juve metta la parte che gli mancherebbe a Sassuolo. Sono dinamiche normali.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Maggio 2021)

Farebbero prima a dargli una buonuscita per dare una parvenza di serietà, così sarebbe veramente ridicolo e imbarazzante


----------



## Andris (27 Maggio 2021)

il presidente defunto milanista si starà rivoltando nella tomba


----------



## Love (27 Maggio 2021)

Pirlo al sassuolo mi stuzzica...non so perchè...per il resto di cosa vi meravigliate suvvia...


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Maggio 2021)

Jino;2349849 ha scritto:


> Inutile interpretare male. Pirlo ha un contratto con la Juve, di certo non gli regala soldi, per accettare la rescissione è evidente che voglia la Juve metta la parte che gli mancherebbe a Sassuolo. Sono dinamiche normali.



il sassuolo passa da de zerbi a pirlolandia, solo per fare un favore alla juve. D'altronde Carnevali presto o tardi sarà il prossimo AD o Direttore generale dei ladri.


----------



## sampapot (28 Maggio 2021)

è proprio una farsa...ma è tutto permesso nella nostra federazione? il sassuolo è una palese squadra succube dei gobbi...prima Berardi (che non ha giocato per anni contro i gobbi e quando lo ha fatto, ha sbagliato un rigore), ora un allenatore "in prestito".
Le partecipazioni in sponsor di altre squadre all'interno della stessa federazione andrebbero vietate, anche per evitare ingerenze.
Oltre al discorso sassuolo andrebbero "annotati" anche i rapporti con genoa e atalanta


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2349630 ha scritto:


> ANSA: Pirlo potrebbe finire al Sassuolo con la Juve che contribuirebbe a pagare parte dell’ingaggio.



Ma si è mai visto un allenatore in "prestito" che voi sappiate?


----------



## el_gaucho (28 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2349630 ha scritto:


> ANSA: Pirlo potrebbe finire al Sassuolo con la Juve che contribuirebbe a pagare parte dell’ingaggio.



E nessuno dice niente.
Ma si sa, i problemi del calcio Italiano sono i rigori a favore del Milan


----------



## Albijol (28 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2349630 ha scritto:


> ANSA: Pirlo potrebbe finire al Sassuolo con la Juve che contribuirebbe a pagare parte dell’ingaggio.



Quindi la Juve parte già con 6 punti in cassaforte


----------

